

Ask HN: Help me find a front-end dev. role that allows for telecommute/remote - samk9080

Hi All,<p>I&#x27;m a front end UI web developer (skillset - HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, AngularJS and working knowledge of Ruby on Rails) living in Chicago with several years of experience (digital agencies and Fortune 500 companies) and looking to change my current full-time job.<p>I know there are more front-end roles than you can shake a stick at, but one requirement is the position needs to be telecommute&#x2F;remote (I lose a lot of time commuting to the office everyday and work better at home and via teleconferencing). Preferably I&#x27;m looking to move onto an established Fortune 500 company (i.e. Amazon, Cisco etc.) or a growing startup in Silicon Valley. A few other icings on the cake that are bonus points:<p>1. Use of the latest and greatest technology (Node.js, Grunt etc.)
2. Competitive salary (obviously!)
3. Ability to attend conferences to keep up with the never ending tide of new technologies.<p>You can reach me at my username at gmail. If you have any contacts or know any hiring managers I would greatly appreciate it.<p>Thanks in advance!<p>P.S. Not interested in any contracts.
======
OWaz
Have you tried searching on
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/) ?

~~~
samk9080
thanks, didn't know about it. i will check it out.

